# TT Lounge - TT MK2 Premiere Broadcast now open



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

From TT Lounge web site: 
The world premiere live

On 6 April at 6.30pm (CET), the moment will have arrived: Here in the Audi TT Lounge you can watch the world premiere of the new Audi TT CoupÃ©. 
The live stream of the Audi TT CoupÃ© world premiere can be viewed in English or German.

here is the link


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Just got my notification from Audi, now do I do I sit in front of my PC or the Audi channel on Sky....decisions, decisions :roll:


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Strange time to launch a car??????


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Nick225TT said:


> Strange time to launch a car??????


Not if it's being lauched in the USA where it will be 12:30pm

Simon.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

but its in Berlin I thought! 



> A great moment is fast approaching: On 6 April at 6.30pm (CET), the world premiere of the Audi TT CoupÃ© in *Berlin* will be broadcast live at the Audi TT Lounge.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Well, it's 6.30pm in Europe. We're just weird, not being on proper time. :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what's the link for this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

p1tse said:


> what's the link for this?


http://www.audi.com/tt


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

...or have a look at this threadthat has full links and Sky info (see pages 7 & 8 )


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

tdk said:


> Nick225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Strange time to launch a car??????
> ...


True ..............


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Info also on Home page of site...


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

> A great moment is fast approaching: On 6 April at 6.30pm (CET), the world premiere of the Audi TT CoupÃ© in Berlin will be broadcast live at the Audi TT Lounge.
> 
> Brace yourself for an event packed with highlights and surprises!
> 
> ...


OK, if this is showing at 6:30pm CET, that means CET = BST here! Am I correct?
Europe changed their clocks forward by one hour from CET to CEST (Central European Summer Time) like we did here, from GMT to BST - see below

6:30 CET = 5:30 GMT

7:30 CEST = 6:30 BST

therefore CET = BST


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

no no no...

CET is + 1hr from BST. We dont do a CEST as such...but we do do summer time...

THEREFORE IN THE UK (AND PORTUGAL) IT IS ON AT 17:30 / 5:30pm on the internet and 17:15 / 5:15pm on the Audi Channel


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Jae said:


> no no no...
> 
> CET is + 1hr from BST. We dont do a CEST as such...but we do do summer time...
> 
> THEREFORE IN THE UK (AND PORTUGAL) IT IS ON AT 17:30 / 5:30pm on the internet and 17:15 / 5:15pm on the Audi Channel


Is Wikipedia wrong? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_European_Summer_Time


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Im not saying its wrong, we just refer to CET as CET no matter what time of year...thats all...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > what's the link for this?
> ...


many thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Jae said:


> Im not saying its wrong, we just refer to CET as CET no matter what time of year...thats all...


ahh gotcha! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

According to the Audi Channel Schedule:

" 5:15 A day with William Knight "

http://www.audi.co.uk/mvc/controller.jsp?action=channelschedulesetup&day=06042006&segment=12


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > no no no...
> ...


Wikipaedia fixed 8) - edited in slightly UK-centric way, so it'll no doubt change again shortly


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Can anyone capture this as i presume its going to be streamed, i can provide hosting for download after if anyone misses it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Jae said:


> We dont do a CEST as such...


So its fair to say you're not In-CEST right now then. :lol:

Bugger we have loads of threads all with the same info flying around [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## andyg2764 (Dec 27, 2005)

Countdown clock shows 5-30pm our time.

Andy


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

is this on telewest cable tv ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ronin said:


> Can anyone capture this as i presume its going to be streamed, i can provide hosting for download after if anyone misses it.


See the forum home page Gav (and the other thread - tic,tic,tic, etc)


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Wak said:


> but its in Berlin I thought!


Yes, but it's a *global* launch. So, it wouldn't be much good launching it at a time where half your potential market is still tucked up and alseep in bed! :roll:

Simon.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > what's the link for this?
> ...


Does anyone else have problems opening this page?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

thebears said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


it opens a new window. you need to stop pop-up blocker to let it open


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


Done that, still says its blocking them!!!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

tdk said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > but its in Berlin I thought!
> ...


Yeah, so do it while we're all travelling home from work!


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

*5 Minutes To Go!!*


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

TwilighT said:


> *5 Minutes To Go!!*


Watching it live on Audi channel now...


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

*3*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It's massive!


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Bets on the colour of the car?


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

what does this mean? bitte nehmen sie Ihre platze ein


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> It's massive!


Yes it looks very big


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

TwilighT said:


> what does this mean? bitte nehmen sie Ihre platze ein


That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Please take your seats....


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

God the suspense is killing me... COME ON!!!!!


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

You think someones put an A4 under the blanket for a joke and there having to swop it quick


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

FOLLOW THIS THREAD

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60464


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

juat got home, its not started yet !!!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

What does Deutschland Land der Ideen mean?

This is all that's showing on my screen with a few flowers beneath it and a white background.


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

Audi must really proud of the TT!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Just a lot of talking heads....... get on with it!


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Blah Blah Blah - it's so dull....


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

how long are they going to string this out!? Are they going to talk for hours and then unvale the TT?


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

I hope that's not the TT under the sheet behind them...

It's huge!!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..............


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

Come on ! yes we appreciate the German technology and engineering but this is boring, show us the car


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I count 2 world cup plugs so far!


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

It did say on the website that the car would be unveiled at 5:30pm GMT. That's 6:30BST....

Not for another 40 mins. I'm not sure I can take much more of this!

A.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

SBJ said:


> I count 2 world cup plugs so far!


That's 3!


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

That man claims they have invented the soccer also :roll:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

This is a party political broadcast by GERMANY.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry, could someone remind me what they're launching. :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

134 Users on line ,,,,     

Sod the football :x :x :x


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I will have to see pictures of it when I get back from football. Good luck potential mk2 owners.


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

Why they talking about the world cup!!! Un-Cover the carrrr :evil:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I thought Ford had the 1st car?


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

In total there are 128 users online :: 58 Registered, 8 Hidden and 62 Guests

Most users ever online was 321 on Sat Dec 10, 2005 2:46 pm

I tought there were many more online at the time.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

This isn't just an Audi event, soap box for Germany knowing the world are watching. Oh and they are hosting the world cup. They aren't going to invite the entire grandstand to talk are they!?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm rapidly losing the will to live. [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

proberly!


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Are theses guys on a bonus for each time they say Germay and World Cup?[/code]


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

Dear God, this had better be good. Sitting through this tail wag is killing me.

bigears


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I lived there for 5 years - believe me, this is as exciting as they get :evil:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Why are we waiting? oh why are we waiting!

Didn't realise they are bringing 3 versions out TTR, TTC and the TT Dopple Decker, looks abit big under that blanket :roll:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Have they mentioned the TT at all yet?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

nope. world cup 1267 times.


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

Another person!!!


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Can't see any Audi branding anywhere. Have we got the right channel?


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Is everybody in the German government going to speak? :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Boring!!!!!


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

[smiley=stop.gif] and show us te damn car


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

All i keep hearing is two things - land of ideas and world cup! :roll: :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Sculpture? We want to see the car. :roll: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I think the MKII is playing up front in the German Football Team in the world cup................


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh no, its going to be a scupture of the car, so not to scale at all...


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Und now, introduction to you, ze next guest spreckner, ze dusten caffnen fitter [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Football shoes and asprin now!


----------



## vegetaleb (Mar 22, 2006)

this is a 4x4 TT or what?  
Did I hear well? he was talking about football shoes? common I am loosing my time I gotta go to the fitness club


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

SBJ said:


> Oh no, its going to be a scupture of the car, so not to scale at all...


Just squint :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I bet its a Blue Peter sculpture


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Is the world cup in GERMANY????????????????? :roll:


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

MMmm anyone seen the game show! "Come On Down" :lol:


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

[smiley=oops.gif] I think this is going to be a let down.......sculpture


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Does anybody know how many people are in the german parliament?


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

At last an Audi man to speak. That car isn't the new TT, but the entire german world cup team.

Country of ideas, again!!!! AAHAHAHAHAHAH

If this is Audi's idea of a launch, then the car is going to have an aspin holder, space for football boots etc...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

At least show us a crowd shot to see if we can recognise anybody!!


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

The guy that first spoke mentioned the word "hours".

Scotty beam me up


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I swear I definately heard him say car then, might be the right channel afterall!


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

Their aim is to promote world cup and their country, no one mentioned the TT yet grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :x


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Those Germans really know how to tease don't they.


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

There you have it oversized scupture


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

Ronaldo!!


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I got this email from Audi this afternoon...



> The World Premiere of the new Audi TT Coupe is taking place in Berlin today, at 5.30pm GMT.


Like the Audi suite pin he's got.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

When they said the car would be bigger in all dimensions, they weren't joking!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

i knew it was a car in a car shaped box


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

o my god


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

They have just wasted an hour of my life........


----------



## vegetaleb (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok ok now we have a team of footbal to speak!!!
I am going to the club(fitnes) I hope someone will save the movie so we could download it later!
Otherwise please someone take a plane to berlin and uncover this huge 4x4,he will have all the time to do it before they finish


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

That's it, unveil it then stand in front of it so we can't see the nose.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I think that's been photoshopped.


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

What a load of rubbish, a real car better appear from inside that model in a moment. Else this has been a complete farse!


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

so they do have a sense of humour


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

nice rear.... smooooooth


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Thats more like it


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## vegetaleb (Mar 22, 2006)

What a pityfull car! it's a A4 coupe not a TT,I definitly preffer the ''old'' one,this is my official word


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

One has red leather. I like the existing petrol cap where it is though.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

no inside shot of the dash yet. They seem to have sorted the window drop issue!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Change for changing sake imho it was so advanced at it's original launch it still looks good .


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

I was truly afraid that the MKII would take the shine of the MKI, but honestly, the MKI has still got plenty of sparkle left in it yet.......especially the Glacier Blue ones 

cheers

bigears


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Article here

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/ ... 2142.shtml


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

phope said:


> Article here


least it has two reverse lights now! hate that fog in the middle though.


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

You could see the footballers laughin inside it saying 'my ferarri is so much better than this pile of cheap sh*te' :lol:


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

All that hype for that! :? Legs coupe looks miles better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

how fast was it going to have made the spoiler lift?!  it looked like it rolled in on TV. hmmm probably a manual button on the dash


----------

